

Ask HN: Do you write more/better code when you are drinking/drunk? - viggity

I don't know about you guys, but my productivity goes through the roof when I'm drinking and coding. It lets me completely focus and ignore all of the random thoughts that are typically running through my head. I don't think "oh, I wonder how XYZ would work with ABC" and spend absurd amounts of time on random tangents.<p>I don't know if it was a state-dependent learning thing from my days as college student, or what.<p>Obviously, I don't drink at work, but you bet I do for my side projects.<p>Anyway, does anyone else find that it helps them?
======
nostrademons
More, yes, but probably not better.

We had a CS39 liquor cabinet in my Operating Systems Design course. Rum,
vodka, gin, and lots of mixers. We needed it.

This led to some funny comments in the code, like

    
    
        // Don't believe anything this next line says
        // I'm drunk anyway.

------
adatta02
I drink while I'm coding pretty routinely. I can't really tell if it makes me
any more productive but it definitely holds up the programmer stereotype.

There is also that sense of urgency that you have to get stuff done before you
get to drunk...

------
dmoney
Apparently there's been some research into this topic: <http://xkcd.com/323/>

------
icey
I used to do this years ago - I'd get home from a night at the bar and decide
to sling some code. Ultimately I had to stop doing it though; the code I wrote
was written in such a different style than my ordinary style that it became
problematic to troubleshoot easily.

That being said, there was more than one occasion where I solved a problem
after drinking that I was having a problem figuring out prior to it.

------
shutter
I've not tried this, but I would wonder how much the potential for "dumb
errors" increases when in that state. I already say "Why the heck did I write
that?" too many times even when sober!

------
m0digital
Ofcourse that's extremes to everything. If you develop while trashed I doubt
its gonna turn out well.

However, I do find myself programming better with some beer. I actually feel a
little more relaxed and focus better. Strange I know.

------
lacker
It doesn't seem to hurt for straightforward programs, but it's much easier to
make bad design decisions while drunk. It also takes me forever to debug while
drunk. I don't really think it helps me in any way.

------
jmtame
I'm glad you asked this, now I won't feel so bad about doing it.

